# Dennerle nutribasis 6in1



## Polleni (25 Oct 2015)

Have been given a bag of this, but can find little info about it and thats in german. I found a post on here were it was used in a show tank but cant remember the name of the member.

Has anyone else had experience in using it.


----------



## alto (25 Oct 2015)

This journal by alex08?


----------



## Manuel Arias (25 Oct 2015)

Polleni said:


> Has anyone else had experience in using it.



Hi Polleni,

I think is a good product, but I like more the DeponitMix Professional 9 in 1, which is basically the same one with some additional additives. The substrate is good for plants but has a limitation in my point of view, that is the requirement of covering with other gravel. It is not good to expose directly to the column water without that protection. You can see an example of usage in the Dernelle video about NanoCube 50 litres, as follows. It is in german, but with the images is enough:



As you can see, the Dernelle´s staff introduce this soil in a mix of layers of gravel and soil, alternating, which I find can be quite messy for planting, making the layout or maintenance. In the past, it was also required to provide heating to the bottom of the tank to get the soil working, but I believe it is not needed anymore, although they still recommend thermal insulation of the bottom of the tank.

Hope this help.


----------



## Polleni (30 Oct 2015)

Thanks for the link Manuel. I was initially put off by the need to layer the soil and gravel, but after watching the video with subtitles it seems that this was only done to help with plant rooting. Also on the back of the pack it says only a single 1.5 - 3cm layer is needed. I will probably end up using it and see how things go


----------



## Manuel Arias (30 Oct 2015)

Polleni said:


> l, but after watching the video with subtitles



I did not think into that...  Good idea. Probably is good stuff for money, anyway.


----------



## Antoni (30 Oct 2015)

It is a great product, if you are planning of having heavy bottom feeders like crypts or echinodorus. Otherwise you can supply your ferts through the water column without any issues. My current tank has acadama for a substrate(old and very inert by now) and I add all the ferts through the water column. Lots of hc, rotalas and eleocharis in there, but no crypts etc.


----------

